# South Dakota photo tips



## chadsdphoto (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I posted this in the welcome area as well, but then found this spot where it seems even more appropriate.

I am the photographer for the South Dakota Department of Tourism and State Development. That means I travel the state shooting fairs, festivals, rodeos, tourist attractions, landscapes, wildlife, etc. 
If you're interested in doing some shooting at Mount Rushmore or Badlands National Park, or anywhere else in South Dakota, you might find some helpful tips at my blog - www.dakotagraph.com. I'm trying to cover a wide variety of topics that photographers will find useful, so leave a comment if you don't find what you're looking for.
Thanks and I'm looking forward to some good discussions here at the Photo Forum.

Chad


----------

